# Intel CT Desktop NIC



## Migelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi!

In my storage/mail server I'm running the integrated realtek NIC which is hanging when transferring large amounts of data, so I'm in the market for a new one.

I've read about how Intel is the way to go and seeing their prices are OK, I'm myself considering an Intel NIC:

Intel CT Desktop

the em(4) driver says it supports *82574* chip while this NIC has *82574L*. Will it work?

Tech specs: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...dapters/gigabit-ct-desktop-adapter-brief.html

Best Regards


----------



## kpa (Mar 27, 2013)

Should work ok for a small server. For anything bigger you'll need a server class NIC.


----------



## Migelo (Mar 27, 2013)

So that L doesn't matter?


----------



## rusty (Mar 27, 2013)

I've a couple of those NIC's at home, never had any issues with them.


----------



## Migelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Great. Thanks to both of you.

Solved!


----------



## shaqan (Mar 27, 2013)

For home use  CT/GT should be fine. If you want better then start looking for server versions. Ebay is one good source. 

Realtek's are sadly more-or-less crap.


----------

